# Cold, wet deer look to humans, help us



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've heard of salmon jumping into boats but . . Four were pulled from the icy waters of Stephens Passage, Alaska , by a group of locals on Tom Satre's 62-foot charter vessel. Four juvenile Sitka black- tailed deer swam directly toward the boat. 

. 

Once the deer reached the boat, the four began to circle the boat, looking directly at the humans on board. Clearly, the bucks were distressed. With help, the typically skittish and absolutely wild animals came willingly onto the boat. Once onboard, they collapsed with exhaustion, shivering. 


Here the rescued bucks rest on the back of Tom Satre's boat, the Alaska 
Quest. All four deer were transported to Taku Harbour. Once the group reached the dock, the first buck that had been pulled from the water hopped onto the dock, looked back, then leapt into the harbour, swam to shore, and disappeared into the forest. After a bit of prodding and assistance from the humans, two others followed suit, but one deer needed more help.


Here he is being transported by Tom Satre: 

Tom, Anna and Tim Satre help the last of the "button" bucks to its feet. 
They did not know how long the deer had been in the icy waters or if there had been others who did not survive. The good Samaritans (humans) describe their experience as "one of those defining moments in life." I'm sure it was for the deer, as well.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

very cool, but i bet someone on board was thinking here come dinner...cant believe the deer layed down and relaxed!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazing story it truly is....one day I hope to be able to be apart of a rescue like that.....would feel awesome to help out in a situation like that....yes im a deer hunter but if an animal is in need in that scenario its well worth the help and effort!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Wow that's crazy the deer swam to them. Pretty cool story. 

From my Evo


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

How'd they get 'em in the boat?


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I think dude with the wheelbarrow was hauling that one to the processor.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's crazy! You would think they'd be freaking out as soon as they recovered a little! 

I've seen deer swim across Tappan Lake to evade hunters during the first day of gun season...It was there only safe route out of that section of woods!


----------

